# Faint black spots



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently bought some strawberry red peacocks from a local pet store and i noticed that they seem to have these small faint blackish-greyish markings on them. The ones above their eyes are just tiny dots that kind of darken that area of their face. Also there are some very fine short (probably 1-2 mm long) vertical blackish-grayish lines on their ventral side of the body and fins. I was just wondering if this is some sort of bacterial or fungal or parasitic infection or am I just over reacting?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You'll have to post a picture if you want a proper diagnosis, but it sounds to me as if you're just overreacting as you put it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

it is not uncommon for them to have some black spots....you have nothing to worry about. This is a random pic pulled from the web...it too has some black spots on it but nothing said about it being any type of infection.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey here's a picture of one of the fish. The camera i used isn't so great but this is the best it could do. You can kind of see the darkening of the caudal fin and also if you look close you can see that the pectoral fins are also dark. This guy is a very young strawberry red peacock. Thanks so much for your help.

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/veejus87/my strawberry/


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

wow you weren't kidding when you said it was young....you have nothing to fear, it is just going to develope a few black markings.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol ye... thanks. this makes me feel a lot better..


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

It probably has a little OB somewhere in its background.


----------

